

Concept Camera Interface - grab this guy for your HW startup - gandalfar
http://vimeo.com/19643494

======
tincholio
It looks like he put a lot of effort into this, however, as someone into
photography, I don't find his camera concept useful. Having 3 levels of UI
complexity does not provide any useful advantage in ergonomics or ease-of-use.
Get any consumer-level SLR, put the mode dial in the green all-auto setting,
and off you go. For someone who wants to have fine control over the camera,
having dedicated buttons and dials is way better than the proposed interface
(see Canon's G9, G10, etc, and their Nikon counterparts for good non-SLR
examples). Conversely, there are plenty of point-and-shoot digicams that cater
to the people who just want to take snapshots. Right tool for the job and all
that.

Otherwise, his touchstrip idea is not really innovative either. I remember
some older mp3 players having similar input mechanisms.

